# Name ideas for my new whippet puppy - something abit unusual!



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Im collecting my whippet puppy on Sunday from forum member Freyja...

I REALLY want to call her Mishka, but my partner has reservations that it sounds abit to much like Michelle (my name). I dont really care I love the name and think it suits her but I have said I will think of afew other names and then we can decide...

I like names that are abit unusual and wondered if anybody had any suggestions? (not that there is anything wrong with your Lilys, Poppys etc I just like names that arent popular and something you probably wouldnt use on an human) I do like alot of the names used for Huskies/Malamutes but I understand some of these are only suitable for these dogs because of their meaning.

There is a piccie of the little lady on this thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/185782-eek-getting-my-whippet-puppy-1-week.html

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

I think you should call her Stella :yesnod:

My grandparents had a beautiful German Shepherd called Touska (Toos-ka) which is a bit unusual. (Their next dog was called Sandy :lol


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Just an idea- had a look at thesaususeseses, might have a few ideas?

under fast-
, accelerated, active, agile, blue streak, breakneck, brisk, chop-chop, dashing, double-time, electric, expeditious, expeditive, flashing, fleet, fleeting, flying, hairtrigger, hasty, hot, hurried, hypersonic, in a jiffy, in nothing flat, lickety split, like a bat out of hell, like all get out, like crazy, like mad, nimble, on the double, posthaste, presto, pronto, quick, racing, rapid, ready, screamin', snap*, snappy, speedball, supersonic, swift, velocious, winged 

elegant-

affected, appropriate, apt, aristocratic, artistic, august, chic, choice, classic, clever, comely, courtly, cultivated, cultured, dainty, delicate, dignified, effective, exquisite, fancy, fashionable, fine, genteel, graceful, grand, handsome, ingenious, luxurious, majestic, modish, neat, nice, noble, opulent, ornamented, ornate, ostentatious, overdone, polished, rare, recherché, refined, rich, select, simple, stately, stuffy, stylish, stylized, sumptuous, superior, turgid, well-bred

dainty-

airy, attractive, beautiful, bonny, charming, choice, comely, cute, darling, delectable, delicious, delightful, diaphanous, elegant, ethereal, exquisite, fair, feeble, frail, graceful, lacy, light, lovely, neat, nice, palatable, petite, pleasing, precious, pretty, rare, recherché, refined, savory, select, soft, subtle, superior, sweet, tasteful, tasty, tender, thin, toothsome, trim, well-made

love-

adulation, affection, allegiance, amity, amorousness, amour, appreciation, ardency, ardor, attachment, case*, cherishing, crush, delight, devotedness, devotion, emotion, enchantment, enjoyment, fervor, fidelity, flame, fondness, friendship, hankering, idolatry, inclination, infatuation, involvement, like, lust, mad for, partiality, passion, piety, rapture, regard, relish, respect, sentiment, soft spot, taste, tenderness, weakness, worship, yearning, zeal

I quite like zeal and rapture...


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I think you should call her Stella :yesnod:
> 
> My grandparents had a beautiful German Shepherd called Touska (Toos-ka) which is a bit unusual. (Their next dog was called Sandy :lol


I think I have a word association problem.....You say Stella...I think Artois aka Wife beater! LOL

Touska is cute - those are the kinds of names that I like  I like some Japanese sounding names to.

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

mimi g said:


> I think I have a word association problem.....You say Stella...I think Artois aka Wife beater! LOL
> 
> Touska is cute - those are the kinds of names that I like  I like some Japanese sounding names to.
> 
> xx


:lol: It's my mission to get SOMEONE on here to call their puppy Stella :lol:


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Stella is a amazing name every female dog should be called stella


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

How about Ayla or Janiya or Taryn?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

julesmcc said:


> Stella is a amazing name every female dog should be called stella


:lol::lol::lol:

I don't know what I'm going to do if someone actually DOES call their puppy Stella!!! :huh:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

McKenzie said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do if someone actually DOES call their puppy Stella!!! :huh:


My dad's dog is named Stella after the tv show I forget the name of :lol:

Good luck with names, I used tv shows :lol:


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I wanted to call Lexi Tegan but OH wasn't having any of it.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

SpringerHusky said:


> My dad's dog is named Stella after the tv show I forget the name of :lol:
> 
> Good luck with names, I used tv shows :lol:


One of my friends is having a whippet in a few weeks - she's determined to call him Merlin. Can't remember any female names in that other than Morgana, but think she was a baddy!


----------



## Keeshondmummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Kalika or Lalita, we are calling our puppy Faythe, since doggys are so faithful


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys keep them coming. 

Some names I thought of myself were - 

Shiloh - means 'his gift' and she is actually going to be my early birthday present

Kiska - meaning pure

Lexi - mans defender

Meeka - just like the sound of it

and ive just found this name that I quite like 

Cerys - means love and her pedigree name is Oakmorrehill Sweetheart

xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Kizzy's mum is called Freyja who is the scandinavian goddess of love, her KC name is Barnesmore Killer Queen at Oakmoorehill.

How about Branwen which is the Manx and Welsh goddess of love or Venus is the Roman goddess of love.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

LexiLou2 said:


> I wanted to call Lexi Tegan but OH wasn't having any of it.


Pups granny is called Tegan. She also has an aunty Angel and aunty Amber

I think Cerys would suit her very well. As Michelle has said her registered name is Oakmoorehill Sweetheart due to her having a heart shaped patch on one side. We wanted to call her Hearts and Kisses which is were Kizzy came from.


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

mimi g said:


> I think I have a word association problem.....You say Stella...I think Artois aka Wife beater! LOL
> 
> xx


Slightly off topic, but I think that changed when the lowered the strength from 5.2 to 5 (same as Grolsch, Becks).


----------



## jjmc (Mar 16, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> :lol: It's my mission to get SOMEONE on here to call their puppy Stella :lol:


FYI my neighbours two doors up have a lovely collie cross called Stella.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

My new retreiver's called 'Flyte', that wouldn't be a bad name for a whippet??


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

springerpete said:


> My new retreiver's called 'Flyte', that wouldn't be a bad name for a whippet??


Flyte is quite a common name for whippets


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What about Dashi? Reading the thesarus post brought it to my mind - Dashi is a kind of Japanese sauce, but it sounds cute and speedy like a wee whippet


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

Mrs Whippy! Like the ice-cream :lol:

Had a wee peek at the photos she's just lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

How about Aimi? it is Japanese and means


Ai - the love, the affection / Mi - the beauty, beautiful-


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

What about..

Tosca
Rue
Crystal - not very original but cute
Pixie


Good luck with the new pup!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

She is a wee cutie!
I think Cookie or biscuit would suit her.
I have a pal who has a whippet called biscuit, i think it's so adorable. 

I also like Athina and Dahlia.
Good luck picking. x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I quite like name she already has


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> I quite like name she already has


So do I but I have an old cat called Gizzy who was called Kizzy as a kitten and we were told he was a she by the rspca until be grew a pair. Lol.

I really really like Mishka but afew people have said she might get confused with me being called michelle. OH also isn't going for the to unusual names, he said he wants a name he can say and understand.

Cleo and Tia are topping my list at the min, I'm quiet at work at the min so spending to much time on name sites and making lists. Lol xx


----------

